
Agent-Based Model for Covid-19 Masking - em500
https://www1.icsi.berkeley.edu/~dekai/mirror/masksim/
======
em500
Model description:
[https://arxiv.org/pdf/2004.13553.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/2004.13553.pdf)

